# My boss told me I stink today?



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I know this has been covered. My sweating clothes that I commute to work in stink up the office. So I have been spraying them with Frebreze this year. Problem solved for the most part. My other odor problem is after I shower, I'm still sweating and hour or two later. When my t-shirt get wet and funky, it stinks. Today before I had a chance to switch to my second shirt, my boss told me that I was stinking up the office. Had said it like he thought it would offend me, I just did not have a chance to switch to my second shirt yet. I wanted to tell him wait until it gets really hot. Is it me, but do all performance t-shirt stink after they get wet.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Slider (sniff, sniff), you stink!


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

slowrider Is it me said:


> Try the lightest weight Merino wool t-shirt. Even in summer. Seriously. These are usually sold as a "next-to-skin" or "base layer" at outdoor shops to wear under other clothes so you need size up to get a normal t-shirt fit.
> 
> singlecross


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

You might just have to avoid synthetics alltogether.

Try a cotton undershirt- it might not be as comfy or light as a performance t, but it won't turn into a stank-amplifier either.

Good luck!


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Axe?*

You should try some Axe body spray. Next time the boss questions your odor, just cover up with Axe, if it doesn't suffocate him, and even if it does, the women in your office will not be capable of leaving you alone. :idea: ut:


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I had a co-worker who used axe after lunch-time basketball games- it worked for him... Though it did not cause the ladies to flock.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> You should try some Axe body spray. Next time the boss questions your odor, just cover up with Axe, if it doesn't suffocate him, and even if it does, the women in your office will not be capable of leaving you alone. :idea: ut:




oh, heII no, no ghetto shower... nothing worse than BO covered with perfume... better to wipe down with baby/wet wipes


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

B.O. + cologne = GAGG

get a fan and sit in front of it and take a chill pill dewd


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

I find that if I wait 15 or so minutes after the ride before the shower the sweat doesn't continue after. My routine is to head straight for my office, drink a large cold water while catching up on my e-mail, then head down for a shower. I'm fortunate to have a private office though, so those in cubes or worse might not have the privacy necessary for this to be comfortable. 

Also, let the wet clothes air out, hang them on your bike or behind the door or something, but let them dry fast. Stuffing them in a bag or a pile will generate stench by the end of the day. 

I've also found that Degree antiperspirant/deodorant is the only thing that works for me, maybe you should try some other products than what you are using?


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

slowrider said:


> .... When my t-shirt get wet and funky, it stinks....


Go to a different type of shirt, like a button up dress shirt, long or short sleeve (you can roll up the cuffs of the long sleeved one). Dress style light weight cotton or cotton-blend shirts dry much quicker and don't seem to hold the stink so much as a t-shirt does. At least that's what works for me. Also take the last mile or four easy on your way in to work and let your body cool down some before you get off the bike, coast a lot if you can, or stand in front of the lunch room refridgerator if your company has one and get your body cooled down that way, or use cold water to rinse off in the shower before you get out of it. The cold water blast at the end of the shower is what I had to do when I lived in So.California, otherwise I'd be a wet mop for hours afterwards.



slowrider said:


> .... Today before I had a chance to switch to my second shirt, my boss told me that I was stinking up the office. Had said it like he thought it would offend me, ....


Might be time for Monster.com , sounds like your boss has little respect for people, and now you've been tagged as "Stinkey", almost guaranteed it will continue even if you resolve the aroma issue. Give him a t-shirt as a going-away present on your last day. Maybe I'm wrong about the boss though, if so then never mind.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

tell him you're going to have to change him extra for the stink


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Money back guarantee*

At the end of your shower, stand in the coldest water you can take for 3 minutes. 

That'll stop the post shower sweating. 

I don't know what to do about stinky clothing.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

One word: wool.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

My main problem is I'm off the bike, in and out of the shower, and dress for work in less then 25 minutes. On humid days, or days when I'm really sweating, my first t-shirt last one hour. That's my cool down, then I try to change my shirt, and put on more deodorant, if I'm not busy. I saw an ad for a performance t-shirt with odor control? Cool Max, Duo Dry, and Dry Wick, after the shirt gets wet, then starts to dry, they all start to stink. Oh yeah, my boss drops a bomb in the bathroom every morning, but refuse to spray. So tell me what is worst.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Wool doesn't transmit the microbes that cause the funk. I wear wool underwear when I ride to clients, as well as a wool undershirt. It's worked well for me.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I started a thread in General Discussion about Jersey Stink. You might also want to try Old Spice Showering Wipes. I used to use them when I was in an office that didn't have a shower. If you can, you might also want to just relax in your office until you cool down before you take a shower.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

try a different detergent for your clothes - my jersey's used to really stink bad, even after just one ride. Then I started washing them in "sport wash" rather than a standard detergent and its been night and day difference. Clothes feel better, performance clothing works (breathes, transmits moisture, etc) better, and they barely stink at all after a ride.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Three things, two have been previously mentioned. 

At the end of your shower (after you have washed) slowly turn the water from hot to cold. Your body will not be shocked by the cold water and will cool down quickly under the cold water. Be sure to spray the shower head on the back of your head and let the water run down your neck and back.

Lightweight wool will not stink like synthetics. The bacteria that stinks doesn't grow on the wool. I commute in the fall and spring in a wool shirt and wash it once a week. It smells much better after 10 40 minute rides than a synthetic jersey does after one ride.

Wash your synthetics in water and add a cup or two of vinegar to kill the stuff that makes the jersey stink and doesn't come off with regular washing. Don't wear synthetics in the workplace environment. This includes polyester pants and leisure suits.


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

I hate to say this, but if your boss mentioned your body odor problem, it is highly likely that one or more of your coworkers complained to your boss.

I don't have B.O. (the wife has never complained in 15 years), but I can describe my arrival at work routine. I have a private office, which is essential for my method. First, I strip down to my socks while a floor fan is blowing full blast. I hang up my shorts and jersey (inside out) on hooks behind my door. Then I use a fresh towel (I work at a hospital) and my water bottle for a thorough standing cool water/towel off (face to ankles). All while standing directly in front of the fan. This knocks down the sweating really fast, since I also keep the thermostat set at 70F. For hot and humid summer mornings, I then put on my pants, but check my email with my shirt off (again with the fan blowing on me). I hope I never have a senior moment and walk out into the hallway shirtless! The ladies would probably swoon. I keep the fan going til noon to dry out my bike duds. If someone comes to see me in my office, I just keep the door open and no one has to see my chamois.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

slowrider said:


> I know this has been covered. My sweating clothes that I commute to work in stink up the office. So I have been spraying them with Frebreze this year. Problem solved for the most part. My other odor problem is after I shower, I'm still sweating and hour or two later. When my t-shirt get wet and funky, it stinks. Today before I had a chance to switch to my second shirt, my boss told me that I was stinking up the office. Had said it like he thought it would offend me, I just did not have a chance to switch to my second shirt yet. I wanted to tell him wait until it gets really hot. Is it me, but do all performance t-shirt stink after they get wet.



I don't even shower after my 10 mile ride and I don't stink. I just use my undershirt to fan dry me quickly in the restroom. When it hits 100f, I'll bring a towel to dry off.. but never shower.

Isn't there air conditioning there at your job?

Don't leave your clothes in a bag. Do they smell mildewy?? You got to wash them and don't let them stink up. That means when you come home, hang them to dry instead of piling them up.

Have you showered before going to work?

I'll probably have to wash my backpack soon...


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

slowrider said:


> I know this has been covered. My sweating clothes that I commute to work in stink up the office. So I have been spraying them with Frebreze this year. Problem solved for the most part. My other odor problem is after I shower, I'm still sweating and hour or two later. When my t-shirt get wet and funky, it stinks. Today before I had a chance to switch to my second shirt, my boss told me that I was stinking up the office. Had said it like he thought it would offend me, I just did not have a chance to switch to my second shirt yet. I wanted to tell him wait until it gets really hot. Is it me, but do all performance t-shirt stink after they get wet.


take the wool advice, the cold shower advice, and if you eat lots of garlick, stop.


----------

